# last question about car cover....



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

How important is breathability? I can't determine if breathability is something that you'd want or you'd want to avoid. Could someone elaborate? I think I recall someone mentioning more breathable (air can get to the paint) as better, but I'd like to be sure before I fork over money for a new car cover.

I'd like to make a decision by tonight so I can place an order tonight. I've narrowed it down to two car covers: One. Two. Comparison. Please let me know which is a better choice and if the more expensive one is worth the money.

Environment: Northern VA/DC, moderate to semi-heavy rain periods, cold winters, hot summers. House has good amount of trees nearby.

Thanks!


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

To me breathability is very important so that moisture can escape from under the cover.

I don't have the Ultragard, but if you go with the Weathershield I think you'll be very pleased, indoors or outdoors. I like mine very much, no complaints whatsoever. :thumbup:


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

gek330i said:


> To me breathability is very important so that moisture can escape from under the cover.
> 
> I don't have the Ultragard, but if you go with the Weathershield I think you'll be very pleased, indoors or outdoors. I like mine very much, no complaints whatsoever. :thumbup:


Does anyone know what BMW's OEM car cover is comparable to? I can't imagine they'd sell a halfass product. The reason I ask is that I've found someone in my local area selling the BMW car cover. The biggest advantage here is that I'd be able to get my car covered asap as opposed to having to wait a couple weeks for the weathershield to arrive. Any input? Thanks.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

emilford said:


> Does anyone know what BMW's OEM car cover is comparable to?


The BMW cover is the Covercraft Noah. It's a nice cover, but very thick and bulky. The Weathershield is a significant improvement on the Noah.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I looked around when picking covers and spoke to a few manufacturers. In the end, I chose a cover that worked best for my multipurpose needs. In the end I chose California Car Cover's:


> SuperweaveTM
> Our state-of-the-art fabric, Superweave is a revolutionary material that provides unsurpassed protection from moisture and dust. A patented encapsulation process creates an umbrella-like barrier that causes water to bead off the cover, to keep your car protected. The best all-weather cover on the market, it is lightweight and stores easily and compactly. It is the only material that can be washed and dried in your home machines


http://www.calcarcover.com/car_cover_select.asp


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

jw said:


> I looked around when picking covers and spoke to a few manufacturers. In the end, I chose a cover that worked best for my multipurpose needs. In the end I chose California Car Cover's:
> 
> http://www.calcarcover.com/car_cover_select.asp


Now he's really going to be indecisive :tsk:

j/k


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

gek330i said:


> Now he's really going to be indecisive :tsk:
> 
> j/k


You've got that right! 

It's cold and rainy during the winter in Philly as well, so I'm sure our conditions are similar. Do you keep your car stored outdoors at all times and are still happy with the Weathershields performance? I know they aren't water proof, but how water resistant is their water resistant claim?

I think I'm going to go with the weathershield. It sounds like it provides great protection at a good price. Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

emilford said:


> It's cold and rainy during the winter in Philly as well, so I'm sure our conditions are similar. Do you keep your car stored outdoors at all times and are still happy with the Weathershields performance? I know they aren't water proof, but how water resistant is their water resistant claim?


The Weathershield does an exceptional job repelling water. I kept my car stored outdoors for a little over a year, and was extremely pleased with the Weathershield. The car never got dirty/wet while covered. This was in Wayne, PA.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I barely use the cover. Maybe 20 times max? It was mostly for when I actually kept my car very clean. :rofl: My car permanently sits in the driveway since I parked my classic (66tbird conv.) in the garage. Wife wouldn't give up her spot. The cover has been wonderful during snowstorms!! Especially during the whoppers we had last year. I've kept it under wraps during long vacations as well. Otherwise, using a cover for daily usage became too cumbersome. 

Perhaps I should sell it... :dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Outdoors, you want a cover to protect from the elements, but to also breathe (to keep moisture off the paint). You want it kinda thick, to protect from falling debris (stuff that the wind blows) and accidental impacts. Thicker covers also prevent more light from fading the interior (fading is caused by visible and UV light - and heat). I have used the Evolution III type, but they are bulky. Outdoors, I like the thicker covers, as they are less likely to blow off.

Indoors, I like the thinner covers, as they are used primarily to keep the light (UV) and dust off the car. 

Any cover is better than none.


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

Okay, I just ordered the Weathershield from autoanything.com. It came to 260.91 because I added the option for rush production and rush shipping. I'd rather pay extra so I can start protecting my car w/ my cover sooner. It should be here by next Friday....unfortunately still over a week away. :-(

Thanks to all who gave input.


----------



## TAL2GK (Nov 24, 2003)

*Indoors - Any "Dustop" experiences?*

My Z4 will be stored in my garage, but I'm still looking to get a cover for it ... especially for these long winter months of inactivity (for the car, anyway). 

I see a lot of you recommending the California Car Cover website http://www.calcarcover.com/car_cover_select.asp... and it looks good: but does anyone have experience with the Dustop cover? It is slightly more expensive, for some reason, than the Softweave and Plushweave - but since mine will be used almost exclusively indoors ... the Dustop would seem to be the one to go with.

Your opinions and/or experiences would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

I've used the Noah's car cover (bought from dealer) for over a year now since I've moved and have no access to a garage. I live up in the hills with a lot of trees, the wind gets gusty around this time of the year, and during the summer the heat could be warmer than the lowlands.

*The cover, I believe, has protected the car's paint and maintained the shine and luster of the finish*. After a thorough waxing the shine looks just as good as the day I got the car, well, almost, except for the chips, nicks, and dents acquired over the years from daily driving. I also wash the car once a week - rain or shine - just to get rid of the grime and dirt.

The cover keeps the car almost dry even in a downpour, with just a little moisture on the surface of the paint. I cover the car even when it's wet, which makes the surface quite dusty the following day after it dries - this is my main complaint. It's also a hassle putting and removing the cover every time I use the car.

Also, be very careful with the attached cover case to snap the velcro fastener because it can scratch the surface.


----------

